

How real is the threat of autonomous technology? - Leon
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14340666&fsrc=rss

======
randallsquared
I love how the only actual example they give is one in which the problem was
effectively created by humans interfering. :/

~~~
msg
This is always the danger when you give humans autonomy.

------
TrevorJ
I think there is a big gap between autonomous technology that 'works' and
autonomous technology that works in all circumstances and won't fail in a way
that causes harm.

Re: the example of caring for the elderly. The harm here is going to be
psychological and cultural. We are a pretty selfish generation in general when
it comes to how we view our responsibility to the elderly. I'm not sure being
able to shovel off our responsibility to past generations on a few robotic
servants will better us as people.

~~~
dfranke
Modern treatment of the elderly is a matter of economics and demographics, not
one of moral decay. There are simply too many elderly and not enough workers
for the elderly to be afforded the same treatment as a generation ago.

~~~
eru
On the other hand if morbidity gets compressed [1] we may need fewer
caretakers.

[1] People suffer from age-related illness for a shorter time. They stay
healthier for longer. Some statistics point in this direction.

------
dan_the_welder
Obviously the real concern is that "such machines _that_ do the sort of jobs
people find dull, dirty or dangerous." will get angry and unionize.

We must prevent this or all is lost.

------
californiaguy
Judging from how often software breaks, not very.

